# my name



## eggg1994 (Dec 4, 2010)

hi every one my name is spincer 

i am a orange belt in the art of brazilian jiu jitsu and i just started mma 3 month's ago.
i have been training in martial arts for a year now. i am a student assist instructor at extreme martial arts and i help the other student's with their technique's in the junor's class i go to for self defence training. i have also had 6 month's of expirence in aikido and 4 year's of nunchuck expirence. my aikido training has given me a basic understanding of powerful 
joint lock's i could use in a real fight. i even get a chance to help my chief instructor teach the bjj and some of the self defence technique's i have learned in my bjj class to the student's in the junor's class. one day i want to run my own martial arts school and be a martial arts instructor. i know alot about throw's and area's of the weakest joint's i could 
turn into a joint lock. i am very skilled at throw's and joint lock's and my submission are good im better with arm lock's then choke hold's. brazilian jiu jitsu is a art developed by holo gracie who older brother carlos was the founder of the art bjj use's joint lock's, choke's, and throw's to defeat a bigger stronger attacker by using the principle's of leverage and proper technique which mean's that the smaller, weaker person could easly over power someone more powerful then the person. we believe this because we always know that our attacker is more powerful then us. we also have more ground work because be believe that 90 to 95% of all fight's go to the ground which make's those fancy kick's useless.


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome to MT! Sounds like you are very busy in martial arts. Which one do you enjoy the most? Are you training MMA to be a fighter or just to train because you like it?


----------



## seasoned (Dec 5, 2010)

Greetings and welcome aboard. I am glad you found us, please enjoy the site...........


----------



## oaktree (Dec 5, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> hi every one my name is spincer
> 
> i am a orange belt in the art of brazilian jiu jitsu and i just started mma 3 month's ago.
> i have been training in martial arts for a year now. i am a student assist instructor at extreme martial arts and i help the other student's with their technique's in the junor's class i go to for self defence training. i have also had 6 month's of expirence in aikido and 4 year's of nunchuck expirence. my aikido training has given me a basic understanding of powerful
> ...


 
Hi where in Japan are you located? I am just curious.
How are you a student assistant instructor with only 3 months BJJ and total martial art time 9 months?
 Or is it you studied MMA for 3 months and 9 months of BJJ or is it 3 months MMA 6 months Aikido then 3 months BJJ. 
Sorry I am retarded I hope you can answer my stupid questions
90-95% of all fights *do not *go to the ground. 

Anyway welcome to the boards.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome to MT, you seem really passionate about the arts. 

A word of advice; be patient and enjoy the depth of what you choose to train in.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## Slipper (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Spincer,

I'm glad you found your way here. You know me as Kris from another board (not my real name by the way). 

Enjoy your time here and feel free to send me a PM if I can help you in anyway.

Regards...
Slipper


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 7, 2010)

wait you got it all wrong i been training in bjj for a year now and that's 3 months of mma expirence and 6 month's of aikido expirence


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 7, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> hi every one my name is spincer
> 
> i am a orange belt in the art of brazilian jiu jitsu and i just started mma 3 month's ago.
> i have been training in martial arts for a year now. i am a student assist instructor at extreme martial arts and i help the other student's with their technique's in the junor's class i go to for self defence training. i have also had 6 month's of expirence in aikido and 4 year's of nunchuck expirence. my aikido training has given me a basic understanding of powerful
> ...


A black belt is nothing more than a belt that goes around your waist. Being a black belt is a state of mind and attitude.
- Rick English


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't believe a word of this.  You're all being gamed.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2010)

No we aren't being 'gamed' whatever that means, I've had an email correspondance that confirms what I thought in the first place, you can disbelieve it of course or you can give this young man the benefit of the doubt and cut him a bit of slack.
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92031


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 8, 2010)

I was born at night, but not last night.


----------



## Slipper (Dec 8, 2010)

I met Eggg on an autism forum and because of his interest in martial arts, suggested he join this forum. I can attest that he is who he says he is. If there is anything I can do to convince you, please let me know.

Regards....


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I was born at night, but not last night.


 

It costs you nothing to give someone the doubt. Being nice to 10 posters who could turn out to be 9 trolls is much better than growling at everyone and being cruel to that one person who needs help and isn't a troll.  I only concern myself about my intentions, my intentions towards this young man are to believe him and my correspondent, if I'm then 'fooled' so what? My ego won't be harmed because I will have done the right thing. If I'm wrong you can laugh but I will have the last laugh because I believe in being as a good a person as I can and that to me includes treating people as decently as I can.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 8, 2010)

let me tell yall something people on here think that just because im an orange belt i shouldn't give advice to newcomers. you know what i think i know more then i really know. you know i don't really care if you critisize me you can riducule me, condeim me, but you cannot assume just because im an orange belt i can't give advice. you kno i may be new but i will be a martial arts instructor one day and you can believe it or don't say anything rude. a black belt is just a belt you wear around your waste, a black belt is a attitude and state of mind. a black belt believes in him or herself for overcoming life or death. i may not be a black belt but i have the mind set of a black belt and that believe in yourself and never give up attitude. i can overcome anything even if you guy shoots me i will not die i will keep pushing myself intill i can prove myself how formidable i am as a martial artist and a human being. 

hatred leads to violance while harmony leads to wisdom


----------



## Josh Oakley (Dec 9, 2010)

A Black Belt mindset would include self-control...


----------



## clfsean (Dec 9, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> hatred leads to violance while harmony leads to wisdom



And ignorance leads to desolation...


----------



## ETinCYQX (Dec 9, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> let me tell yall something people on here think that just because im an orange belt i shouldn't give advice to newcomers. you know what i think i know more then i really know. you know i don't really care if you critisize me you can riducule me, condeim me, but you cannot assume just because im an orange belt i can't give advice. you kno i may be new but i will be a martial arts instructor one day and you can believe it or don't say anything rude. a black belt is just a belt you wear around your waste, a black belt is a attitude and state of mind. a black belt believes in him or herself for overcoming life or death. i may not be a black belt but i have the mind set of a black belt and that believe in yourself and never give up attitude. i can overcome anything even if you guy shoots me i will not die i will keep pushing myself intill i can prove myself how formidable i am as a martial artist and a human being.
> 
> hatred leads to violance while harmony leads to wisdom



Hey Spincer, can I ask how old you are? Orange belt is a junior age group belt in BJJ correct? How are you liking MMA?

Ethan


----------



## Slipper (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's one of my favorite quotes... If you can't say something nice, say nothing.

Eggg, keep believing in yourself.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2010)

Slipper said:


> Here's one of my favorite quotes... If you can't say something nice, say nothing.


 

Exactly!

Guys, can we have your forebearance please? Eggg is a young man who is very keen on martial arts, something we should encourage. Students like him take everything their instructor says literally and I mean literally. There's no grey in their thinking it's black and white, there's no nuances. Can we please try to understand where he's coming from, a place none of us can know about, and can we please try and understand how difficult it is to fit into our world when you don't understand it? This young man is finding it hard to find a balance with his posts and lets face it, it's not an easy thing to do when we have to rely on words. I've had mine misunderstood enough times and I've been left thinking, good grief that's not what I meant at all. 

Eggg, sorry for talking about you! I think you have a huge lot to offer so don't stop posting!


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 10, 2010)

i will never stop posting and im 17 anyway


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> i will never stop posting and im 17 anyway


 
Good on yer! I don't know if I wish I were 17 again or not. I think I'd like to be physically 17 and mentally the age I am, I'd love to be very fit and I would take up martial arts a lot younger than I did.

We have a few 17 year olds who train MMA with us, if you go to Pride & Glory Ultimate Fighting on Facebook you will find us, either that or find it on my friends. My instructor is on there as well as a lot of UK fighters, I don't know if you know of any, we've had a few in the UFC.


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 15, 2010)

Welcome to MT! Teaching MA is a blessing, take your time and let others elevate you into positions of power/authority. We look forward to hearing how you are progressing and enjoying your journey!


----------

